# قلب العروبة النابض



## MarcB

Hi all,
What does  _النابض_  mean ?
سوريا هي القلب النابض​


----------



## djara

throbbing. Syria is the throbbing heart...


----------



## ayed

Just a personal preference " beating heart"


----------



## MarcB

Thanks Djara and Ayed I accidentally left out one word.
سوريا هي قلب العروبة النابض​Does it mean Syria is the throbbing/beating heart of the Arabs?


----------



## reletomp

yesNabed means pulsating


----------



## Mahaodeh

MarcB said:


> Thanks Djara and Ayed I accidentally left out one word.
> سوريا هي قلب العروبة النابض​
> Does it mean Syria is the throbbing/beating heart of the Arabs?


 
Almost.

عروبة is a noun describing the state of being Arab; so it's closer to _Arab charachter_. I don't want to say _Arabism_ because that has a political meaning to it while 3ruuba does not have to be a political thing, it's cultural.


----------



## djamal 2008

_I say pulsating as used in جس النبض_


----------



## MarcB

Mahaodeh said:


> Almost.
> 
> عروبة is a noun describing the state of being Arab; so it's closer to _Arab charachter_. I don't want to say _Arabism_ because that has a political meaning to it while 3ruuba does not have to be a political thing, it's cultural.


I wonder if this has a political meaning.


----------



## Xence

Mahaodeh said:


> Almost.
> 
> عروبة is a noun describing the state of being Arab; so it's closer to _Arab charachter_. I don't want to say _Arabism_ because that has a political meaning to it while 3ruuba does not have to be a political thing, it's cultural.


That's interesting, because it seems there's no equivalent to this word in European languages, even though French speakers in the Maghreb, for example, coined the word "_arabité_".
There is a thread discussing a likely English translation.


----------



## suma

العروبة  = Arab soul, Arab psyche
 how's that?


----------



## Josh_

As far as an appropriate English translation I agree with Ayed that beating heart is best:

"Syria is the beating heart of Arabism (or other preferred term)."

"The beating heart" is a somewhat common phrase to refer to a thing that is at the core of something else or is considered the most intrinsic or important part. 

"The pulsating heart" and "the throbbing heart" seem to be used with that meaning as well (according to Google results), but I personally don't think they sound as good as "the beating heart."


----------



## SofiaB

I have seen this translated into English and Josh's translation is what I have seen.


----------



## londonmasri

I know there isn't such a word - but _3orooba_ is like 'Arabness' maybe?

If I am totally off do say...


----------



## Mahaodeh

londonmasri said:


> I know there isn't such a word - but _3orooba_ is like 'Arabness' maybe?
> 
> If I am totally off do say...


 
No, that's actually a good option.


----------



## Abu Rashid

> As far as an appropriate English translation I agree with Ayed that beating heart is best:



Josh I'm not really sure of the intended meaning of the Arabic phrase, but beating would just tend to describe a heart in it's normal state, ie. it's not a powerful throbbing or pulsating heart, but just a normal regular beating heart, as all hearts are. If that's the intended meaning then beating would be fine, but if it indicates a strong powerful heart, then throbbing might be more appropriate, although it sounds a little erratic and almost bordering on arrhythmia.

Maha,



> I don't want to say _Arabism_ because that has a political meaning to it while 3ruuba does not have to be a political thing, it's cultural.



According to sakhr it has the political meaning of Arabism and more. "Arab character  ,  Arab nationalism  , Arabism  ,  Pan-Arabism"

As for the best translation of this word, I would've though "Arabian" would be obvious. As an adjective "of or pertaining to Arabia or its inhabitants."

"Syria is the beating/throbbing Arabian heart".


----------



## Josh_

Abu Rashid said:


> Josh I'm not really sure of the intended meaning of the Arabic phrase, but beating would just tend to describe a heart in it's normal state, ie. it's not a powerful throbbing or pulsating heart, but just a normal regular beating heart, as all hearts are. If that's the intended meaning then beating would be fine, but if it indicates a strong powerful heart, then throbbing might be more appropriate, although it sounds a little erratic and almost bordering on arrhythmia.



Yes, the heart in its normal, life-sustaining state is beating steadily -- the entire body is dependent on it's steady beat and would not work well without it.  I think that is why it works figuratively.  While there is nothing particularly interesting in a literal "beating heart," when applied figuratively it can add emphasis to a statement.  for example:

"The engine is the beating heart of the car."
"Detroit is the beating heart of the American automotive industry."

To me, those really send home the message that the engine is the most important part of the car and that Detroit is the most important part of the automotive industry. 

You are also right about throbbing almost sounding like some kind of arrhythmia.Also, the word is used with other meanings, such throbbing pain (in one's toe after stubbing it, for example).  I, personally, have never heard a strong heart described as "a throbbing heart" nor do I get the mental image of a strong heart.  This could be a difference between American usage and British and/or Australian usage, however.  I still prefer "beating heart."



> As for the best translation of this word, I would've though "Arabian" would be obvious. As an adjective "of or pertaining to Arabia or its inhabitants."
> 
> "Syria is the beating/throbbing Arabian heart".


I don't know, maybe.  But "Arabian" is sort of an antiquated adjective that is really only used in a small set of fixed expressions ("Arabian horse" and "Arabian peninsula," for example).  It has been almost completely taken over by Arab and Arabic as adjectives.  Here's an interesting discussion on the Arab/Arabic/Arabian issue.


----------

